# PowerMax 826OXE



## ross77 (Nov 12, 2018)

I just ordered a 2018 826OXE for $929. I actually preferred the plastic chute vs the metal on the 2019 model and it’s $70 less. The other difference was an LED light vs halogen. Not a big deal. The local shop here in Eden Prairie was very helpful and they will deliver it fully assembled and tested next week. 
I considered the 824 and the Snowmaster but decided to just go for it with the 826. I like the auto steer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice blower you have, bought


----------



## mariusbrown (Nov 9, 2018)

Weren’t you also considering Snowmaster? What pushed you over to this one? Did you purchase from Prairie Lawn? Just wondering. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 12, 2018)

It seems like the Snowmaster is a compromise. I wanted a tried and true snow blower. I’m also going to keep my Toro Power Curve electric for the smaller snowfalls. I did buy from Prairie Lawn. I recommend them. Home Depot wasn’t helpful although they do have more brands to choose from.


----------

